# looking for bridge photo of oslofjord of 1938



## 200328 (7 mo ago)

hello I am looking for bridge picture of oslofjord of 1938. thanks in advance.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

No success. The Motor Ship 1938 was given just a short feature. An elevation of the ship and some E/R plans. A few photos of lounges but nothing 'outstanding'. No photos of the bridge. Yngvar Holm's book does not cover much of this ship. From the photo attached, it is possible to see what the design was of the bridge. There simple five square windows. Definitely a small wheelhouse. The wings... are covered and with 8 windows per side. There would have been telegraphs outside the wheelhouse, but little else.

Stephen


----------



## 200328 (7 mo ago)

Stephen J. Card said:


> No success. The Motor Ship 1938 was given just a short feature. An elevation of the ship and some E/R plans. A few photos of lounges but nothing 'outstanding'. No photos of the bridge. Yngvar Holm's book does not cover much of this ship. From the photo attached, it is possible to see what the design was of the bridge. There simple five square windows. Definitely a small wheelhouse. The wings... are covered and with 8 windows per side. There would have been telegraphs outside the wheelhouse, but little else.
> 
> Stephen


thank you for your effort I did find a pdf page from a book on this ship online if your interested. could you share the motorship ariticle on oslofjord.


----------



## kohl57 (Jul 29, 2006)

That's an exceptional article I was not aware of. I contributed an article on OSLOFJORD to "Ships Monthly" way back in May 1988 on the occasion of her 50th (!) anniversary of entering service. 

She was in many ways a fascinating and advanced ship and her origins even more so as quite a few yards tendered for her construction including Cammell Laird which, of course, had built all three of the original NAL ships, and CRDA whose design was very much along the lines of VICTORIA, PILSUDSKI and BATORY. German banks provided most of the capital at low interest rates which clinched the contract for A.G. Weser. 

That she was German-built showed in her advanced (but not without issues) hydraulic-geared diesels and she was the largest and highest powered geared diesel ship in the world at the time. Her engineering staff were not as impressed it seems.

But sorry, no pix of her bridge which is probably as Capt. Card suggests. 

This Youtube video has a wealth of excellent photos of her, the best single collection I've seen:






She looked... bloody marvelous!

Peter Kohler


----------



## 200328 (7 mo ago)

kohl57 said:


> That's an exceptional article I was not aware of. I contributed an article on OSLOFJORD to "Ships Monthly" way back in May 1988 on the occasion of her 50th (!) anniversary of entering service.
> 
> She was in many ways a fascinating and advanced ship and her origins even more so as quite a few yards tendered for her construction including Cammell Laird which, of course, had built all three of the original NAL ships, and CRDA whose design was very much along the lines of VICTORIA, PILSUDSKI and BATORY. German banks provided most of the capital at low interest rates which clinched the contract for A.G. Weser.
> 
> ...


I found this photo in norwegian magazine showing oslofjords different designs proposed from different shipyards


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

200328, Sorry, don't your name!

Good page of designs. All are very similar. I would have been happy with any of them. If I wanted choose I would go for the design from Sawn Hunter, Newcastle. She is closest to the ship as built at Bremen. The difference, and I think make it better is the lifeboats under gravity davits. Best design. As built the davits are a new type of gravity davits. Instead of a trackway the arms are single pivot, but are gravity operated. Never seen before. Might not have been that successful.

I like the Andriatico design, from BATORY/PILSUDSKI. Most attractive, but I's still shoot for Swan Hunter. I guess NAL liked Swan Hunter.... they went to them for BERGENSFJORD and their last passenger ship, VISTAFJORD. 

Stephen


----------



## bjopeder44 (Aug 20, 2015)

OSLOFJORD 1938 - Very interresting question. I went into a search in my NAL folders on the computer to see if I have a photo of the bridge, and thought that one may be included in those I took of the model some years ago. Unfortunately no detailed phot of the bridge exterior (I know that it is the interior that is the question) but to no avail. Anyhow readers might fint these photos interesting nevertheless.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

What a brilliant model! Fine detail. 

On the Passenger Contract on board m.s. OSLOFJORD:-

"All passengers will be required to help the Bosun and Deck Crew to top the derricks as required. Passengers will also be required to sweep and washdown decks before arrival first port."

Bjopeder, Where is the model, Oslo Maritime Museum? Any idea on the size. 1.100 or 1.75?

Stephen


----------



## 200328 (7 mo ago)

bjopeder44 said:


> OSLOFJORD 1938 - Very interresting question. I went into a search in my NAL folders on the computer to see if I have a photo of the bridge, and thought that one may be included in those I took of the model some years ago. Unfortunately no detailed phot of the bridge exterior (I know that it is the interior that is the question) but to no avail. Anyhow readers might fint these photos interesting nevertheless.


thank you for these amazing photos. do you have deck plans or interior pictures for NAL's ships in your collection?


----------



## bjopeder44 (Aug 20, 2015)

200328 said:


> thank you for these amazing photos. do you have deck plans or interior pictures for NAL's ships in your collection?


----------



## bjopeder44 (Aug 20, 2015)

Here are a side view drawing of the vessel, as well as deck plans for several interior sections of the vessel. Should be helpful.


----------



## bjopeder44 (Aug 20, 2015)

Oslofjord 1938 - and some interior photos of her. And a few more deck plans. And a photo from her first visit to Copenhagen where you see a fairly good photo of the top deck above the bridge area.


----------



## Zacharias Garyfalou (Sep 28, 2019)

bjopeder44 said:


> OSLOFJORD 1938 - Very interresting question. I went into a search in my NAL folders on the computer to see if I have a photo of the bridge, and thought that one may be included in those I took of the model some years ago. Unfortunately no detailed phot of the bridge exterior (I know that it is the interior that is the question) but to no avail. Anyhow readers might fint these photos interesting nevertheless.


How can I find a ship model builder? Please.


----------

